# Just couldnt help myself- they are here with pics



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I had to share the news- I booked with the shipper today, so I consider it just about official!

We are going to be getting.......
a new buckling :doh: and a new doe!

The buckling is sired by:
*B MI Sugarcreek W Your A Looker - whose dam is ARMCH Sugar Creeks SS Sihlouette and his sire's grand-dam is ARMCH Sugar Creek Nate's Patience
and his dam is: 
Sugarcreek C Widget- who has two GCH legs and hopefully finishes this year, who is sired by Irish Whisper Raisin Cain, who is a Stonewalls Raising Arizona +*S son, and her dam is MCH Sugar Creek's FR Sandflea 
whose dam is ARMCH Gay-Mor's RA Mayfly - who is a Stonewall's Raising Arizona daughter

And the doe we are getting, is the FULL SISTER to ARMCH Sugar Creeks Nates Patience. She is a FF- and kidded with a single, so didnt have a lot of capacity but her udder structure looks very promising.

They are coming all the way from Minnesota and should be here by August 18th :leap: 


Okay- time for me to go sell some more goats to pay for my new purchases :doh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

Congrats!! That's awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

cool...... :leap: :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

That's great! Nice lines I can see.  :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

Thanks! 
Add one more, the seller threw one more into the deal and I couldnt turn her down

Sugarcreek 5C Boxwood
sired by a Luck of the Draw son and out of a Nate's Patience daughter

She's a heavier boned doe than I typically like, but I saw her yearling daughter and she is really nice, with an even better udder than herself, so with a real dairy buck I think she's got great potential for nice kids, couldnt turn down the pedigree.
Her sire is actually the littermate brother to a buck we have here too funny enough

I'll post pics in a bit


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

Here is the buckling









The Nates Patience full sister (pictured as a yearling)









and Boxwood(pictured as a yearling- i have a current picture of her but cant get it saved out of my email for some reason)


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

congrats...and good deal adding another doe.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

Just what you need another buck :wink: !! Congrats on the new additions!!!

Jennah


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

I know! :doh: :doh: :help:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

Congrats!! They are beautiful :clap:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

You can go wrong with Sugar Creek if you ask me lols - And he has color - just more icing on the cake ;-)

Good buy - and whats one more buck is what I used to say (I have really cut back and am trying not to say that any more lols - though I love bucks)


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

Congrats, very nice looking goats. I love them!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

If the Patience girl is half the doe her sis is, you've really got something. She looks terrific!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

Ohhh just got good news- the bucklings dam is now a Permanent Champion :leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

Congrats!!!!! :stars: :leap: They look great!! :greengrin:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

You can't beat that! Congrats!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

Congrats, always wonderful when people get goats they are so pleased with, and accomplishments to boot.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

Oh wow!!! I'd love to have something out of Silhouette or Patience. I've been :shocked: and drooling over both of them for over a year now! Lucky you!!!

Angie


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

Gorgeous goats with superb lines!!! Great additions for sure. You must be extremely excited to get to work with them. Congrats! :stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

Thank You!
I am very excited! :leap:

The goaties were picked up last night- and they should be on the road this morning- Im not expecting them until Monday or Tuesday, but THEY ARE EN ROUTE :wahoo:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

ooooooo........... GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :drool: We will need TONS of pics as soon as you get them home!!!!!!!! :shades:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

do you have anything for sale...I would love to increase my herd. do you have a website?


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

Congrats Addie!!! you must be so excited! I think I need to go drool now 

Jennah


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

I do  I have definately one senior doe, possibly two available, and also an 09 doeling available. 
I will Pm you- I just realized you probably dont have PM yet since you are a new member.

Our website is http://www.proctorhill.com and you can also email me at [email protected]


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

Wow! Those are some wonderful additions! Congrats!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

They should be here tomorrow around noon! Pictures to come of course! :greengrin:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

I am so excited for you! I always hate the wait! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Just couldnt help myself*

Okay- they are here- well actually they have been here for a few days now- just havent gotten a chance for pics :shades:

I took a bunch of great pictures of the buckling- but the lens cover wasnt totally open- so you can only see partial of him- UGH- he was posing so nicely too! So I will have to get new pictures of him tonight......but to hold you over here are pictures of the girls

Boxwood









and Cassiopea


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

GORGEOUS!!!! My sisters name is Cassieopia...weird. Congrats on you new additions!!!

Jennah


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I like the one with the beard , although as you know the second doe is my favorite color!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are gorgeous and very flashy!! Congrats!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY VERY pretty!!!!!!! Congrats!!! :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Okay here is the buck!

He was NOT impressed with his haircut- or my effort in trying to get him to stand pretty- so this is the best I could get- his front feet arent right in either pic, but oh well the rest of him looks nice! :wink:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Addie! The look on his face in the second picture says it all.. :ROFL: :ROFL: 
He's very good looking.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

LMAO. LOVE the second picture with that face. :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

That is a priceless shot huh? He is trying to make you feel SO sorry for him :help: 

:slapfloor:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, I thought only a puppy could make you feel that sorry for itself! O.k, at least until I met goats. Great photo for catching his attitude. They all look really nice too - congrats!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I like Cassiopea style  All nice additions to your lovely herd! Now your new boy - oh my goodness - can he give looks! I cannot believe what a sad look he can give! He takes the cake! Tell him if he was not special you would not fuss over him lols.

Deidre


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

he is so handsome... and that expression wow.....so cute.....it's like ...why me?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY pretty boy!!! And what a pitiful face :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I love that look on his face! :ROFL:


----------

